# Breitling Repetition Minutes - How To Tel A Fake?



## dlevett (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a Breitling Repetition Minutes (Model E65062) that I bought in Asia around 1997 and, although I paid real price and got it in what looks to be a genuine box with genuine looking warranty, I have always worried if it is real.

Is there any way of telling?

It looks like this:

1996

Revised Aerospace released with B65 chiming movement and bidirectional ratcheted bezel.

The dial has REPETITION MINUTES replacing the previous AEROSPACE and has supplementary 24-hr numerals. Diameter not including crown is 40mm. Available dial colours are dark grey, light grey, blue, or yellow.

Model refs are E65062; F65062; K65062 for ti; ti & gold; 18K.

Repetition Minutes

E65062

1996


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

Have you had the battery changed - did the person changing it say anything? Otherwise take to your local AD - mine would be happy to open and verify if it were real or not.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree an AD is your best bet.

However, there is also the faint Breitling "B" on the case - either at the 11 or 2 position (I can't remember sorry) - this is meant to be a reasonable indicator of a genuine Breitling.


----------



## dlevett (Jun 12, 2007)

thenikjones said:


> Have you had the battery changed - did the person changing it say anything? Otherwise take to your local AD - mine would be happy to open and verify if it were real or not.


I have had the battery changed, though I only went to a 'general battery place' in Canada rather than an authorised dealer - they didn't say anything but, then again, I'm not sure they would.

By AD, I guess you mean Authorised Dealer - I guess I could, but didn't want the heartbreak in public if it turned out to be a fake.

Someone else mentioned a feint B on the case at either 11 or 2 - I've had a quick look and couldn't see one - but then again, I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

rondeco said:


> There was a thread on here not too long ago about the small 'B' but I can't find it now , maybe the original poster will see this and respond .
> 
> From memory I think it's on the bezel somewhere .


This is the thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;hl=Breitling

Unfortunately the picture has gone.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

It is on the bezel....I think at around 57 minutes position.....I will check, there is a aerospace on the bay I am following presently, although not bidding







take a look, they are good piccies from an extremely reliable seller in Japan I know, compare your with his Aerospace, item 330131538694

Best regards David


----------



## dlevett (Jun 12, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> It is on the bezel....I think at around 57 minutes position.....I will check, there is a aerospace on the bay I am following presently, although not bidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - the Ebay link is great. Mine looks exactly like that except, being the all Titanium model, it does not have the gold bits on. The box also looks the same/very similar to the box mine came in (pitty they have not displayed the instruction book, etc) - I can't check the box at the moment because it's not here with me.

I'll check for the 'B' tonight - was it on all years?

Thanks for all the help.

Cheers.


----------



## dlevett (Jun 12, 2007)

dlevett said:


> It is on the bezel....I think at around 57 minutes position
> 
> Mine looks exactly like that except, being the all Titanium model, it does not have the gold bits on.
> 
> I'll check for the 'B' tonight - was it on all years?


I could n't wait to look for the 'B' and yes it's there just like on the one that is on E-Bay - can you believe that I've never noticed it before









Am I getting closer to believing that it is Genuine?


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Am I right in thinking that it would be hard to make a "decent" fake Aerospace, B1, etc because of the black LCD displays? All the fakes I've seen on e-bay just have the normal LCD displays that you'd see on cheaper digital watches.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I must admit I haven't actually seen a fake Aerospace as yet.....the polarized LCD is probably one good reason for it too! Although not beyond the bounds of a chinese sweat shop no doubt about that...but hopefully theres more profit it churning out one of the many Omegexuers?









Best regards David


----------

